# E code help.



## dscham (Jul 26, 2013)

Would anyone be able to assist me with the proper E codes for a fishhook removal?


----------



## RFoster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Can you please provide a little more information as to the context of the accident and also where the fish hook was embedded?


----------



## dscham (Jul 26, 2013)

My apologies that I forgot to specify the fhook was embedded on superficially in the back.  No procedure to bill.  Thank u so much for help with these e codes.


----------



## RFoster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

With the information provided, I would use E917.9 which covers being struck by a moving or projected object with or without subsequent fall.


----------



## dscham (Jul 26, 2013)

That is what I was leaning towards also.  I could not come up with another appropriate E code for activity.  There is one for involving water, but do not think that would apply.  Really appreciate your help.


----------



## RFoster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

No problem


----------



## Mojo (Jul 26, 2013)

E920.8

I've used the vague activity code E002.9 for fishing.


----------



## mdixon2 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Fish Hook E code*

I agree with Mojo. I also code E920.8 for fish hooks


----------

